# ISO: Briskette



## mugsy27 (Jun 27, 2005)

*ISO: Brisket*

hey all...i have a gas grill that i would like to try and grill a brisket on. i have always avoided it cause i have heard that its very difficlut to do.

does anyone have any suggestions for recipes and step by step instructions??

t.i.a.!!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 27, 2005)

Brisket is a piece of meat that requires long slow cooking with smoke to be tender enough to enjoy.  We're talking maybe 5-6 hours at 225-250 F.

I can't get my gas grill to go that low.  If you prop the lid open to lower the temperature, you lose the smoke.

I'd recommend testing the grill to see how low a temp it will maintain before committing.

As an alternative, you can cook it in the oven and add a little liquid smoke.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 27, 2005)

mugsy, I sent you a pm


----------

